
Pseudocode standard - ausjke
http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~jdalbey/SWE/pdl_std.html
======
ausjke
[https://www.wikihow.com/Write-Pseudocode](https://www.wikihow.com/Write-
Pseudocode)

